# Roast on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a pork rib roast on my Akorn today. Rubbed with salt, pepper and garlic powder. Cooked with apple wood and lump charcoal at 275* to an internal temp of 155*.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Now that looks awesome. What did you use for the rub? Looks like some brown sugar in it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just salt, pepper and garlic powder, Thanks.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Why not the Neelys or coffee rub?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Why not the Neelys or coffee rub?


Just changing things up a bit,


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Which one you like best?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My Coffee/Montreal Seasoning marinade is my favorite.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I need that plate of food real bad!!!!!!!!!!!
Man that looks good.


----------

